# Death Metal



## enocifer

I fucking love death, thrash, and black metal... and all the subgenres, fuck labels. Anybody with me? I only ever get a chance to play acoustic shit, so i play blues and folk w/metal influence.... anybody out there who gets this?


----------



## Matt Derrick

I fucking Love metal. I need to find some new bands to listen to tho


----------



## L Intrepid

Anyone listen to Dream Theater? They aren't exactly hardcore, not in the least, but they're prog metal albums are fucking awesome.


----------



## Matt Derrick

hmm, im pretty anti-prog and nu metal myself.


----------



## benjysirois

Matt Derrick said:


> hmm, im pretty anti-prog and nu metal myself.





enocifer said:


> I fucking love death, thrash, and black metal... and all the subgenres, fuck labels. Anybody with me? I only ever get a chance to play acoustic shit, so i play blues and folk w/metal influence.... anybody out there who gets this?



I love these guys. By far the most insane pit I was ever in.


----------



## enocifer

Personally I can't stand Dream Theater. I don't like power metal. I do like progressive death metal, like Opeth & Ihsahn. The black metal I like includes Belphagor, Behemoth, & Abigail Williams. For thrash, I dig Havok, old-school Metallica & Megadeth, Witchery (yeah, they got death vocals, but their instrumental is straight thrash), Max Cavalera-era Sepultura. Christian Death did a side project that was metal, you've probably heard them if you're into old-school goth at all. The Lover of Sin album is pretty sick, a female vocalist over black/thrash instrumental. Dark shit. And then there's Acid Bath, who are fucking amazing and only ever put out two albums, then their bassist died & they broke up, & Sammy (the guitarist) went to Goatwhore while Dax Riggs (the vocalist) continued to do his own solo thing, really bluesy goth stuff which is actually pretty good. But none of it comes close to what they accomplished with Acid Bath. My favorite metal video of all time is from Behemoth, though, a blackened death metal band:


----------



## dickindixie666

i listen to hank 3.... alot of the normal folk punk and shit people make fun of like emmure and suicide silence the typical deathcore shit


----------



## enocifer

There's some good deathcore. Suicide Silence is good, and I like Carnifex and Whitechapel. I don't know why it gets so much hate online.... I like hardcore, and I like death metal, so why can't I like deathcore? Admittedly there are some shitty bands, but that's true of every genre.


----------



## dickindixie666

yea it does get a lot of hate


----------



## enocifer

Fuck the hate. What sounds good, sounds good. That is my Goddamn analysis of all the fucking genres and subgenres for the evening. ::wtf::


----------



## enocifer

benjysirois said:


> I love these guys. By far the most insane pit I was ever in.





I fuckin' like it.


----------



## dickindixie666

damn lol i used to listen to norma jean forgot about them didnt know he had a new band good shit


----------



## pigpen

I just found out about these guys the other day, they're pretty fucking sweet. Apparently they're no longer active but they were called Caustic, from Esbjerg Denmark.


----------



## enocifer

pigpen said:


> I just found out about these guys the other day, they're pretty fucking sweet. Apparently they're no longer active but they were called Caustic, from Esbjerg Denmark.



Sounds good.


----------



## DuHastMich

I'm pretty flexible when it comes to my choice of anger management music. For breakfast, I love me some Cannibal Corpse, maybe sprinkle my fucking eggs with some King Diamond....for lunch, I tend to tone down a little bit, so some Mercyful Fate or Manowar usually give me enough power to get through until supper.

I usually end my day with Type O Negative, Hammerfall, Armored Saint or some Exciter. Perhaps even toss in some Jag Panzer when the neighbors get on my nerves.


----------

